# Bessacarr E540 (2009) Cab battery charging problem



## Mosie (Feb 27, 2010)

Currently touring Ireland and have encountered cab battery charging problem. The control panel does respond to selecting switch to manual charging of cab battery. This process has worked perfectly well for 5 months since purchase but has suddenly defaulted. The read out for leisure battery is 13.8V and for cab battery 12.7V. If the contol panel is shut down for a short while the cab battery shows 13.9V but when switching the panel back on the voltage eventually falls to 12.7V or lower. Does the charging automatically select which battery has priority depending on their state of charge or is there now a fault on the system now that I am unable to select cab battery charge manually?
Any ideas please because I cannot "afford" to let the cab battery to fully discharge?
Many thanks - Reg


----------

